# Problem mit IIS 6.0



## AlexDozer (14. Oktober 2003)

*Problem mit HTTP-Server unter Windows Server 2003*

Hi. Ich will mit Windows Server 2003 einen HTTP-Server aufmachen was ich auch gemacht habe. Allerdings kann ich nix vom dem HTTP-Server downloaden. Ich hab einen Ordner auf den Server auf den ich auch per Browser zugreifen kann wenn ich allerdings auf eine Datei klicke um sie runterzuladen kommt immer diese Fehlermeldung:

HTTP Error 404 - File or directory not found. (HTTP-Fehler 404 - Datei oder Verzeichnis wurde nicht gefunden.)
Internetinformationsdienste (Internet Information Services oder IIS)

Bei Windows XP funktioniert es wunderbar nur bei Windows Server 2003 nicht. Ich hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen.

mfg AlexDozer


----------



## AlexDozer (15. Oktober 2003)

Kann mir den da keiner weiterhelfen ? Es wird sich doch jemand damit auskennen hier im Forum


----------



## BLUE SKY BERLIN (7. November 2003)

*EBOOK IIS 6.0*

hi 
ich kann dir zwar nicht direkt helfen, aber ich habe ein ebook

wenn du es haben möchtest sende eine pn mit deiner E-Mail adresse und ich sende dir das ebook


mfg 
bluesky


----------

